# FileSystemObject - Zeile löschen + anhängen



## Sinac (17. Juni 2002)

Morgen!

Also folgendes Prob:
Mein Programm ließt mit "FileSystemObject" aus der
text datei "file.txt" mit "OpenTextFile" und "readline"
und schreibt die Datei neu mit "CreateTextFile" und 
"writeline".
Aber ich möcht gerne wissen ob und wenn ja wie ich
Zeilen löschen und hinzufügen kann! Achja,kann ich 
auch die ganze Datei löschen?

Hoff ma ihr könnt mir folgen und vorallem helfen,
weißt ja... imma diese Newbies...

Nochma der Code zum Zeilen lesen:

_ 
Dim fso, lese
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set lese = fspenTextFile("file.txt")
Irgnetwas.text = lese.readline
lese.close_


THX schonma


----------



## MSuter (18. Juni 2002)

Private Sub Command1_Click()
'Schreiben
Dim fso, schreibe
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set schreibe = fspenTextFile("C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\file.txt", ForWriting)
schreibe.WriteLine Text1.Text
schreibe.Close
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
'Anhängen
Dim fso, schreibe
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set schreibe = fspenTextFile("C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\file.txt", ForAppending)
schreibe.WriteLine Text1.Text
schreibe.Close
End Sub

Private Sub Command3_Click()
'Löschen
Dim fso
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Kill "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\file.txt"
End Sub

Private Sub Command4_Click()
'Lesen
Dim fso, lese
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set lese = fspenTextFile("C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\file.txt", ForReading)
Text1.Text = lese.ReadLine
lese.Close
End Sub

Private Sub Command5_Click()
'Datei erstellen
Dim fso, lese
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
fso.CreateTextFile "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\file.txt"""
End Sub


Gruss MSuter


----------



## Sinac (18. Juni 2002)

Erstma thx für die schnelle antwort!
Hab das mit dem Anhängen ma probiert,
dann kommt aber der Fehler "Invalid procedure
call or argument"!

Und kann man auch einzelne Zeilen aus der
Datei löschen?


----------



## Paranoia (18. Juni 2002)

schau mal auf dieser page:

FileSystemObject 

hier solltest du alles rund um das FSO finden...

greetings para


----------



## MSuter (18. Juni 2002)

Eigentlich sollte es funktionieren,ich habe es direkt aus meinem Quelltext kopiert, aber wie du dir das mit den Zeilen Löschen vorstellst weiss ich auch nicht so genau. Willst du sagen, welche zeilennummer du löschen möchtest und dann soll diese aus dem Textfile gelöscht werden? Wenn ja weiss ich auch keine Direkte lösung, aber eine funktion dazu liesse sich bestimmt realisieren!!


----------



## xtrem (26. Juni 2002)

Hosa,

hier ein Beispiel um eine Zeile aus der Textdatei zu löschen.....

gruß xtrem
;-]


----------

